# '06 X-Trail (Thule) Roof Rack specs



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

I want a roof rack for my 2006 X-Trail Bona Vista edition. I've been searching online & in the forums and I'm a little confused as to the long front-to-back factory rails and their designation. I guess they can either be "Flush" or "Rails". Some of the vendors I spoke with said they're "flush" but then they went on to describe roof rack systems that slide into a factory groove on the rail. Definitely not correct. The ones who spoke about "Rails" talked about rack systems that grab the factory rail all around. This won't work either because there's no space between the factory rail and the roof. 

I've sent some PMs to members who posted on those threads and hopefully will get some answers. In the meantime, please weigh in and help me out!

My x-trail has flush rails, where the lengthwise rails sit on the roof (no grooves for sliding feet) and has metal receptacles covered with a plastic cap that hides the mounting screws.
-- Plastic cap pops off to reveal metal bracket 42 mm wide by 155 mm long
-- Screw holes are 55 mm spacing centre-to-centre
-- Flush rails are 115 cm side to side (widthwise across roof)
-- see photos below for a better look

I don't care if it's a square bar, aeroblade, etc. but my preference is Thule because of the accessory line I can tap into (bikes, skis, canoes, etc.). Thule Canada recommends the following setup for flush rails:

1- Squarebar pair 50 inch at $120
2 - Podium foot pack 460 at $245 for 4
3 - Fit Kit 3063 at $120.... Quite different than the the TK3/6/8 that other posts mention

So the whole package costs about $485. Bump that up to $620 for the AeroBlade version. 

I can get the old square bars for $50 or $60 used in my area. And it sounds like there are older mounts that could be used too. Can someone confirm alternative mounting options to the Podium 460 foot pack?

thanks in advance


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan X-Trail Roof Racks Sydney

Dont know much about roof bar systems, but the above link shows you some mnfg options and part numbers as well as some pics of the unit on an actual x trail. Hope someone can help you out.

Wonder if these would do
Quadra Exact FIT Steel Roof Bars TO FIT Nissan X Trail 2001 TO 2007 | eBay

Glad you got her safetied. Looks good!


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

It's been a long time.... but I think I used the Thule TK9 fit kit. Here is what I did: 

there is a short u-channel that bolts to the top of the x-trail
then the foot of the thule rack attaches to the u-channel
Then I trimmed the plastic trim pieces from the x-trail roof rack to fit around the bases

Vehicle specific kits include new plastic pieces that replace the ones you have removed. I threw those out from the kit I had. 

I don't know if Thule still makes the TK8 or TK9 fit kit.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

Another option is trying to find a set of used bars with the base from the TK8/TK9 kit (753-2149). The bases were sold for all sorts of different vehicle applications. Then you could order the track and nuts to go with it. There may be other sources than e-trailer. 
https://www.etrailer.com/search/Thule+Tk9


----------

